# HDMI vs DVI vs VGA



## fukra (May 15, 2011)

i just bought a new monitor for gaming  and it didn't come with a hdmi .
it have hdmi ,dvi and vga port .i have dvi  cable should i bought hdmi cable 
did hdmi give better quality?


----------



## saswat23 (May 15, 2011)

Interms of quality, HDMI and DVI give the same HD quality except for HDMI delivering HD quality audio while DVI cant deliver. So, quality wise:
1. HDMI
2. DVI
3. VGA
BTW which monitor do you have, and how much did it cost you.


----------



## Sid_hooda (May 15, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Interms of quality, HDMI and DVI give the same HD quality except for HDMI delivering HD quality audio while DVI cant deliver. So, quality wise:
> 1. HDMI
> 2. DVI
> 3. VGA
> BTW which monitor do you have, and how much did it cost you.


Just curious, how did you come to the conclusion that HDMI is better than DVI "quality wise" when you just (correctly) said that there is no difference in picture quality b/w DVI and HDMI ?

@fukra - Just use your DVI cable


----------



## fukra (May 15, 2011)

@saswat23   i have dell st2220l  with 3yrs warranty, cost me 9400 
                   so u want to say that hdmi=dvi>vga


----------



## asingh (May 15, 2011)

HDMI is JUST DVI+AUDIO.

Audio = Normal audio which your motherboard would output anyways.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 16, 2011)

@fukra: HDMI is same in quality than DVI only difference is HDMI is slimmer than DVI & also HDMI streams audio signal with video which DVI cant

so be happy with DVI...


----------



## 1993gregory (May 25, 2011)

Sid_hooda said:


> Just curious, how did you come to the conclusion that HDMI is better than DVI "quality wise" when you just (correctly) said that there is no difference in picture quality b/w DVI and HDMI ?
> 
> @fukra - Just use your DVI cable



he meant it cause HDMI supports audio also.


----------



## saswat23 (May 25, 2011)

1993gregory said:


> he meant it cause HDMI supports audio also.



Yes, you are right. I meant what you said.


----------

